# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Lời kêu gọi đàn ông nhân ngày 08/03

## dongyi

Hỡi anh em.

Lại một lần nữa, cái ngày đáng sợ ấy sắp tới. Không thể thoát được nó, không thể hoãn được nó, càng không thể chạy trốn nó. Vậy chúng ta hãy đứng sát vào nhau, hãy nắm chặt tay và đối diện với nó một cách anh hùng.

Thưa anh em.
Có bất công không? Khi trong suốt cuộc đời vất vả, nặng nhọc đầy gian lao chúng ta không có một ngày dành cho mình. Đã từ lâu, cái thế giới mỏng manh này có ngày chống thuốc lá, ngày phòng si-đa, thậm chí có cả ngày cúm gà mà vẫn làm ngơ, không dành cho đàn ông một hôm nào cả.

Vì sao thế? Và đã từ lâu, thế giới bị phụ nữ thao túng mất rồi. Từ trong nhà ra đường phố, từ công ty tới bệnh viện, phụ nữ đã tràn ngập, đã cai quản, đã ra lệnh. Chúng ta mặc gì, chúng ta ăn gì, chúng ta đi đâu, quan hệ với ai, kiếm ra tiền và cất ở chỗ nào đều bị phụ nữ kiểm soát, bắt bớ, theo dõi và tra khảo. Vậy phụ nữ là ai?

Về bản chất, phụ nữ cũng là con người như chúng ta. Nghĩa là cũng thích ăn, thích uống, thích vui chơi và tụ tập đàn đúm (khoản sau cùng này thì hơn hẳn). Ta thuốc lá, chị em có thuốc lá. Ta rượu, chị em có rượu. Ta cờ bạc, chị em cũng bạc cờ, ta... vân vân, chị em cũng... vân vân và vân vân.

Sở dĩ "chúng" hơn ta, làm khổ ta, hại được ta và "chúng" có những vũ khí tối tân mà chả bao giờ ta có: đấy là nước da trắng, đấy là làn môi cong, đấy là mắt bồ câu, đấy là mũi dọc dừa, là giọng nói dịu dàng và tiếng cười khanh khách như chim.

Mang những dụng cụ “giết người hàng loạt” như thế, xông vào đám đàn ông ngơ ngác, tội nghiệp, thiếu đoàn kết, phụ nữ đã xây dựng nên một chế độ hà khắc, một hoàn cảnh sống thật tội nghiệp: Bao nhiêu đàn ông bị giam cầm trong các gia đình, bị ăn, ngủ, xem ti vi và cả tắm nữa theo điều lệnh. Bao nhiêu trai trẻ bị áp tải đi chơi, bị ép phải mua quà, bị dồn vào thế phải tặng hoa, tặng bánh sinh nhật hoặc phải chờ đợi đến mềm nhũn dưới trời mưa như rất nhiều bộ phim tình cảm đã tố cáo. Bằng các thủ đoạn quỷ quyệt như nhảy múa tung tăng, chớp chớp mắt (có gắn lông mi) và kêu thét lên mỗi khi thấy chuột, phụ nữ làm đội ngũ đàn ông tan tác, mất hết lý trí, không còn chút sáng suốt, quên mình, quên cả tiền bạc của mình.

Bằng những mảnh vải mỏng, nhẹ, gọi là áo, bằng những miếng cắt xéo, quấn bí hiểm gọi là váy, bằng những sợi dây sặc sỡ như con giun gọi là ruy-băng, phụ nữ làm chúng ta phải đầu hàng, phải sung sướng khi bị bắt làm tù binh, thà chết (và đã chết) chứ không vượt ngục. Hậu quả chính sách hà khắc của nền cai trị chuyên chế đó là trong khi chúng ta còng lưng bên máy tính, đổ mồ hôi trong nhà xưởng thì phụ nữ ngồi chễm chệ trong tiệm gội đầu, vểnh tay làm móng hoặc ngồi gật gù quanh gánh bún riêu. Trong khi chúng ta kiệt sức vì hội thảo, vì nghe lời la mắng của sếp thì phụ nữ hào hứng lắc vòng, nằm dài trong phòng hơi nước để giảm cân. Trong khi chúng ta mất ngủ vì giá xăng dầu, giá xi măng, phụ nữ cứ vác về mà chả quan tâm tới giá tiền kem dưỡng da, kem tan mỡ và kem trị mụn.

Hỡi anh em.
Tưởng như vậy đã tột cùng, phụ nữ vẫn không dừng lại. Chả tham khảo ý kiến, chả cần tìm hiểu sức khỏe và tiền bạc của đàn ông, phụ nữ tung ra ngày 8/3 như một ngày tổng phản công cuối cùng, nhằm quét sạch những ước mong chống đối.

Trong cái ngày dài hơn thế kỷ ấy, hàng triệu thân xác gầy gò, lóng cóng tội nghiệp của anh em chúng ta sẽ phải chúi đầu vào chậu rửa chén, rụt cổ trong giỏ thức ăn mua từ chợ, lê bước trong phòng với chổi lau nhà. Trong cái ngày kinh khiếp đó, anh em sẽ giặt tã đến mười hai giờ, bổ củi đến ba giờ, rửa tủ lạnh, khua mạng nhện, đổ rác đến đêm, những lúc giải lao thì khâu quần áo.

Anh em có sống sót qua một ngày như thế không? Tôi tin là không. Nhưng nổi loạn à? Đường lối đấu tranh của chúng ta đã định hướng từ lâu là không manh động. Chạy trốn à? Chưa từng có ai chạy thoát, mà thoát là thoát đi đâu?

Vậy anh em hãy chứng tỏ sức mạnh của mình bằng cách làm thật tốt những gì phải làm, khiến phụ nữ kinh ngạc, hoảng sợ choáng váng: Nếu rửa bát, anh em hãy rửa sạch đến mức ba tuần sau vẫn không cần rửa lại. Nếu lau nhà, anh em hãy lau bóng tới mức con ruồi đậu xuống không bay nữa vì mải soi gương. Nếu đi chợ, anh em hãy mặc cả ráo riết, trả giá gắt gao, mua rẻ tới độ sau ngày này, các hàng bán cá, bán gà đều phá sản.

Tóm lại, hãy dùng “gậy bà đập lưng bà”. Hãy biến ngày 8/3 là ngày của chúng ta, khi đàn ông cười nói râm ran, í ới gọi nhau trong siêu thị và túm tụm ăn quà ngoài vỉa hè. Hãy làm cho phụ nữ tiếc đứt ruột và không có cơ hội nào trong giây phút ấy được sờ vào dụng cụ gia đình, được tắm mình trong không khí bếp núc hội hè. Hãy khiến các cô gái khắp nơi hiểu rằng chỉ có ý chí, sức mạnh và khả năng sáng tạo của đàn ông mới biến được một ngày thành một đời. Nếu có một lá cờ thêu chữ 8/3, tôi muốn anh em giật lấy nó, cầm nó xông lên và vẫy thật cao như ngọn đuốc rực lửa.

Anh em tiến lên. Chiến thắng hay là chết!


_Nguồn: Báo Thanh niên_

----------

